# Solved: Files dont show in preview window File explorer



## dannicc (May 11, 2014)

Hi All - I am hoping that someone can help me solve this. In File Explorer the preview window box is checked and thumbnails box is checked, but I can only preview image files. Word or Pdf files do not show up. I did a factory setting reinstall of Windows 8.1. My word documents showed up in the preview window prior to the reinstall, but not my pdf files. I would really appreciate if someone can help sort this out as I use this feature frequently.

Windows 8.1 x 64bit
CPU Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU J2850 @ 2.41GHz (4 Cores)
Graphics Card Intel(R) HD Graphics - 24MB Free Video RAM, 32MB Total
physical memory 4GB


Cheers


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And you do have software installed to open "Word" and PDF files, right? And you can open those files by double clicking on them, right?


----------



## dannicc (May 11, 2014)

Hi TerryNet - Thank you for your quick response. Yes I have Microsoft Word and a Pdf reader and the files open when double clicked.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Darn; I was hoping that you'd say that you hadn't yet installed those. I have no other ideas at this time.


----------



## dannicc (May 11, 2014)

TerryNet - Thanks anyway. I have googled heaps and can only find the check the preview box suggestions and the registry suggestion, so looked in the registry and the dword is (1). I cant understand why I can preview the images but not documents. Cheers


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you ever been able to preview these documents?

I have some older documents that can NOT be previewed and I normally get a message as such.

What version of Word do you have installed and what version was used to make these files?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you have accidentally turned off the use preview handlers in preview pane ( quite easy to do ) 
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/35233-preview-pane-hide-show-preview-handlers-windows.html

images always preview regardless of the handler settings in W8 or 8.1


----------



## dannicc (May 11, 2014)

Hi DaveA - No they are not an old version. I have Word 07.


Hi dvk01 - I have not turned off the preview handlers. I have also ran the registry fix in the link and still no show. When I click on a file or folder, the text in the preview window changes from "select a file to preview " to either the image or "no preview available ( which it does for Pdf files) but when I click on a word file "select a file to preview" disappears and there is nothing.


Thank you both for your responses.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

in that case the preview handlers in the registry have been corrupted and the safest cure is either reinstall office or do an office repair from add/remove programs ( program features)
select office & select repair instead of uninstall 
do the same for adobe reader or whichever pdf reader you use. That will probably need uninstalling a new updated copy installed


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

dannicc said:


> Hi DaveA - No they are not an old version. I have Word 07.


Is that version 7 or 2007?


----------



## dannicc (May 11, 2014)

Hi dvk01 - I did as you suggested and reinstalled office and still no show for word or pdf. 


Hi DaveA - Sorry my word is 2007.


Before I did a clean factory reset of Windows 8.1 I could preview both these file types. The reason I did the reset was because windows was freezing all the time. I have an option to do a factory reset and keep all my documents, but I don't think I will be able to keep my software. If I cant fix it I might have to consider doing that.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Check out http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/microsoft-office/preview-documents-without-opening-them-in-word-2007/

Does this help?


----------



## dannicc (May 11, 2014)

Hi DaveA - Went to the link and do not have the same menu as shown. When I click on the office button , it goes straight to libraries and there is no preview in the drop down menu. But that is not what I want, I want to be able to just click on my files and see what is in them when I am in the windows explorer. It seems that a lot of people are having the same problem. Some have fixed it by installing Word 2007 and later, but I have that so its not solving it for me. Is there any way to repair Windows Explorer, because I think that is where the problem is. 


Thank you anyway.


Cheers


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

With Windows Explorer open, Click the View tap, select the "Preview pane" icon. It is on the left side of the View ribbon bar.
This should turn ON the preview pane.


----------



## dannicc (May 11, 2014)

Hi DaveA - It is turned on. That's the problem it will show all image files but not text files or PDF. Prior to doing a factory reset/reinstall of Win 8.1 I was able to preview all files, but not now.


Cheers


----------



## dannicc (May 11, 2014)

I thought I would just let you know that I decided to reset/reinstalled win. 8.1 with the option of keeping all my settings, documents etc. This has fixed the preview problem I was having. Thank you for your time in trying to help me DaveA and dvk01.


----------

